# Brutal Murder of my Brother



## Leenah Maqbool

Dear All,
I am writing on the forum with high hopes because police is unable to serve justice because another rich kid took the life of common person. My brother named abdullah has been killed by his friend named Ammar S/o of Mian Naseer (owner of M/s Shahid Grinding Mills) 15 days ago. We lodge compliant in concerned police station (vide FIR#100/20) on 4th of February, 2020. Police didn't investigate our case as a police officer named Jawad Farooqi (TASI) is helping them to bribe police and forge evidences. We protest and blocked road after, which SP Investigation (Muslim Town, Lahore) contact us and we identify the culprit. Since, then no progress has been done and police is unable to find my brothers body. As he confesses he killed my brother and throw his brother in canal named Jamber Canal near Phool Nagar. I lodge compliant on citizen portal several times vide; 2536451 and 2542671 and on CM Punjab Compliant Cell vide; cmo325968 but we got no response.

You have no idea what my family is going through, it is devastating and it killing us all. We moved our case to CIA with the help of CCPO and according to the police it is very suspicious and it could be drugs case or fight between the culprits.

I want you to please look into this matter personally because police isn't doing fair investigation and our judicial system is quite week. I being the daughter of this country seeks your help. Please don't disappoint us me and my family needs your help. Please support us and justice needs to be served at its earliest.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## WebMaster

Leenah Maqbool said:


> Dear All,
> I am writing on the forum with high hopes because police is unable to serve justice because another rich kid took the life of common person. My brother named abdullah has been killed by his friend named Ammar S/o of Mian Naseer (owner of M/s Shahid Grinding Mills) 15 days ago. We lodge compliant in concerned police station (vide FIR#100/20) on 4th of February, 2020. Police didn't investigate our case as a police officer named Jawad Farooqi (TASI) is helping them to bribe police and forge evidences. We protest and blocked road after, which SP Investigation (Muslim Town, Lahore) contact us and we identify the culprit. Since, then no progress has been done and police is unable to find my brothers body. As he confesses he killed my brother and throw his brother in canal named Jamber Canal near Phool Nagar. I lodge compliant on citizen portal several times vide; 2536451 and 2542671 and on CM Punjab Compliant Cell vide; cmo325968 but we got no response.
> 
> You have no idea what my family is going through, it is devastating and it killing us all. We moved our case to CIA with the help of CCPO and according to the police it is very suspicious and it could be drugs case or fight between the culprits.
> 
> I want you to please look into this matter personally because police isn't doing fair investigation and our judicial system is quite week. I being the daughter of this country seeks your help. Please don't disappoint us me and my family needs your help. Please support us and justice needs to be served at its earliest.


I truly hope that you get the justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jamahir

@Leenah Maqbool, it is sad to hear of your loss. I hope your family gets justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cookie Monster

Leenah Maqbool said:


> Dear All,
> I am writing on the forum with high hopes because police is unable to serve justice because another rich kid took the life of common person. My brother named abdullah has been killed by his friend named Ammar S/o of Mian Naseer (owner of M/s Shahid Grinding Mills) 15 days ago. We lodge compliant in concerned police station (vide FIR#100/20) on 4th of February, 2020. Police didn't investigate our case as a police officer named Jawad Farooqi (TASI) is helping them to bribe police and forge evidences. We protest and blocked road after, which SP Investigation (Muslim Town, Lahore) contact us and we identify the culprit. Since, then no progress has been done and police is unable to find my brothers body. As he confesses he killed my brother and throw his brother in canal named Jamber Canal near Phool Nagar. I lodge compliant on citizen portal several times vide; 2536451 and 2542671 and on CM Punjab Compliant Cell vide; cmo325968 but we got no response.
> 
> You have no idea what my family is going through, it is devastating and it killing us all. We moved our case to CIA with the help of CCPO and according to the police it is very suspicious and it could be drugs case or fight between the culprits.
> 
> I want you to please look into this matter personally because police isn't doing fair investigation and our judicial system is quite week. I being the daughter of this country seeks your help. Please don't disappoint us me and my family needs your help. Please support us and justice needs to be served at its earliest.


In a personal capacity I'm unable to help as I do not live in Pakistan(haven't lived there for more than a decade now). I was just looking at the FIR u attached and it has ur family's personal information written on it such as address, ID number(shanakhti card number), phone number, etc. So just letting u know...in case u care about ur privacy...u might wanna take down those images and only share it with the relevant person here who may be of assistance to u.

I'm sorry to hear about ur loss. May ur brother rest in peace...and I hope the culprits are brought to justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WebMaster

Cookie Monster said:


> In a personal capacity I'm unable to help as I do not live in Pakistan(haven't lived there for more than a decade now). I was just looking at the FIR u attached and it has ur family's personal information written on it such as address, ID number(shanakhti card number), phone number, etc. So just letting u know...in case u care about ur privacy...u might wanna take down those images and only share it with the relevant person here who may be of assistance to u.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about ur loss. May ur brother rest in peace...and I hope the culprits are brought to justice.


I deleted the FIR just now. thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Safriz

Leenah Maqbool said:


> Dear All,
> I am writing on the forum with high hopes because police is unable to serve justice because another rich kid took the life of common person. My brother named abdullah has been killed by his friend named Ammar S/o of Mian Naseer (owner of M/s Shahid Grinding Mills) 15 days ago. We lodge compliant in concerned police station (vide FIR#100/20) on 4th of February, 2020. Police didn't investigate our case as a police officer named Jawad Farooqi (TASI) is helping them to bribe police and forge evidences. We protest and blocked road after, which SP Investigation (Muslim Town, Lahore) contact us and we identify the culprit. Since, then no progress has been done and police is unable to find my brothers body. As he confesses he killed my brother and throw his brother in canal named Jamber Canal near Phool Nagar. I lodge compliant on citizen portal several times vide; 2536451 and 2542671 and on CM Punjab Compliant Cell vide; cmo325968 but we got no response.
> 
> You have no idea what my family is going through, it is devastating and it killing us all. We moved our case to CIA with the help of CCPO and according to the police it is very suspicious and it could be drugs case or fight between the culprits.
> 
> I want you to please look into this matter personally because police isn't doing fair investigation and our judicial system is quite week. I being the daughter of this country seeks your help. Please don't disappoint us me and my family needs your help. Please support us and justice needs to be served at its earliest.


These psycho untouchable rich kids are a menace to our society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wrath

Sad to hear your loss. May Allah raise the ranks of your brother in Jannah . And I hope you and your family get justice .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 313ghazi

Inna lillahi wa inna ilahi Rajioun. 

Unfortunately sister, I don't have any contacts who can help. What I would suggest is that you put this on twitter. We can then re-tweet it and ask people to continue tweeting it until someone of influence takes notice. 

It is a great shame that it takes this sort of thing to get justice in our country, and every ruler who oversees such a nizam will burn in hell for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Politico

Salaams. My uncle is a high ranking official in the NPB. I will ask him to verify your complaint. Best wishes

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Leenah Maqbool said:


> Dear All,
> I am writing on the forum with high hopes because police is unable to serve justice because another rich kid took the life of common person. My brother named abdullah has been killed by his friend named Ammar S/o of Mian Naseer (owner of M/s Shahid Grinding Mills) 15 days ago. We lodge compliant in concerned police station (vide FIR#100/20) on 4th of February, 2020. Police didn't investigate our case as a police officer named Jawad Farooqi (TASI) is helping them to bribe police and forge evidences. We protest and blocked road after, which SP Investigation (Muslim Town, Lahore) contact us and we identify the culprit. Since, then no progress has been done and police is unable to find my brothers body. As he confesses he killed my brother and throw his brother in canal named Jamber Canal near Phool Nagar. I lodge compliant on citizen portal several times vide; 2536451 and 2542671 and on CM Punjab Compliant Cell vide; cmo325968 but we got no response.
> 
> You have no idea what my family is going through, it is devastating and it killing us all. We moved our case to CIA with the help of CCPO and according to the police it is very suspicious and it could be drugs case or fight between the culprits.
> 
> I want you to please look into this matter personally because police isn't doing fair investigation and our judicial system is quite week. I being the daughter of this country seeks your help. Please don't disappoint us me and my family needs your help. Please support us and justice needs to be served at its earliest.



Inna Lillah e Wa Innah e Laihe Rajeeon
I truly feel sad over the loss and pray for you and your family. 
Blood of Innocent will not be in vein Insha Allah. And sooner or later these untouchables will be put in their placed they deserved for so long.



Politico said:


> Salaams. My uncle is a high ranking official in the NPB. I will ask him to verify your complaint. Best wishes


Mazloom k sath raho aur khuda tumhare sath rahe ga. God Bless

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

Politico said:


> Salaams. My uncle is a high ranking official in the NPB. I will ask him to verify your complaint. Best wishes



May Allah reward you highest for this good deed.

@Leenah Maqbool very sorry to hear. Use multiple social forums so that the case get popularity and someone will take action.

Also try to gather evidences as much and as safely as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

@Leenah Maqbool

Please check out this #Lawyer Online. He is among those on frontline against corrupt system.
Do Note his point for collection of evidence and proper following up of case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

Leenah Maqbool said:


> Dear All,
> I am writing on the forum with high hopes because police is unable to serve justice because another rich kid took the life of common person. My brother named abdullah has been killed by his friend named Ammar S/o of Mian Naseer (owner of M/s Shahid Grinding Mills) 15 days ago. We lodge compliant in concerned police station (vide FIR#100/20) on 4th of February, 2020. Police didn't investigate our case as a police officer named Jawad Farooqi (TASI) is helping them to bribe police and forge evidences. We protest and blocked road after, which SP Investigation (Muslim Town, Lahore) contact us and we identify the culprit. Since, then no progress has been done and police is unable to find my brothers body. As he confesses he killed my brother and throw his brother in canal named Jamber Canal near Phool Nagar. I lodge compliant on citizen portal several times vide; 2536451 and 2542671 and on CM Punjab Compliant Cell vide; cmo325968 but we got no response.
> 
> You have no idea what my family is going through, it is devastating and it killing us all. We moved our case to CIA with the help of CCPO and according to the police it is very suspicious and it could be drugs case or fight between the culprits.
> 
> I want you to please look into this matter personally because police isn't doing fair investigation and our judicial system is quite week. I being the daughter of this country seeks your help. Please don't disappoint us me and my family needs your help. Please support us and justice needs to be served at its earliest.




its unfortunate, may allah bless his soul ..,please reach out to citizen portal and see if u can get justice .. 

this is the major reason pakistan will never be a model country, will never be respected in the world.. without justice, allah turns his mercies away from that country or people.. this is the only reason why i personally will never come back to pakistan


----------



## El Sidd

Leenah Maqbool said:


> Dear All,
> I am writing on the forum with high hopes because police is unable to serve justice because another rich kid took the life of common person. My brother named abdullah has been killed by his friend named Ammar S/o of Mian Naseer (owner of M/s Shahid Grinding Mills) 15 days ago. We lodge compliant in concerned police station (vide FIR#100/20) on 4th of February, 2020. Police didn't investigate our case as a police officer named Jawad Farooqi (TASI) is helping them to bribe police and forge evidences. We protest and blocked road after, which SP Investigation (Muslim Town, Lahore) contact us and we identify the culprit. Since, then no progress has been done and police is unable to find my brothers body. As he confesses he killed my brother and throw his brother in canal named Jamber Canal near Phool Nagar. I lodge compliant on citizen portal several times vide; 2536451 and 2542671 and on CM Punjab Compliant Cell vide; cmo325968 but we got no response.
> 
> You have no idea what my family is going through, it is devastating and it killing us all. We moved our case to CIA with the help of CCPO and according to the police it is very suspicious and it could be drugs case or fight between the culprits.
> 
> I want you to please look into this matter personally because police isn't doing fair investigation and our judicial system is quite week. I being the daughter of this country seeks your help. Please don't disappoint us me and my family needs your help. Please support us and justice needs to be served at its earliest.


Salam. 
Did you get any help from the authorities?


Politico said:


> Salaams. My uncle is a high ranking official in the NPB. I will ask him to verify your complaint. Best wishes


Any updates?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## babarbutt580

May Allah rest him in peace! After reading your story i can remember Pakistan is for all.


----------



## StormBreaker

Leenah Maqbool said:


> Dear All,
> I am writing on the forum with high hopes because police is unable to serve justice because another rich kid took the life of common person. My brother named abdullah has been killed by his friend named Ammar S/o of Mian Naseer (owner of M/s Shahid Grinding Mills) 15 days ago. We lodge compliant in concerned police station (vide FIR#100/20) on 4th of February, 2020. Police didn't investigate our case as a police officer named Jawad Farooqi (TASI) is helping them to bribe police and forge evidences. We protest and blocked road after, which SP Investigation (Muslim Town, Lahore) contact us and we identify the culprit. Since, then no progress has been done and police is unable to find my brothers body. As he confesses he killed my brother and throw his brother in canal named Jamber Canal near Phool Nagar. I lodge compliant on citizen portal several times vide; 2536451 and 2542671 and on CM Punjab Compliant Cell vide; cmo325968 but we got no response.
> 
> You have no idea what my family is going through, it is devastating and it killing us all. We moved our case to CIA with the help of CCPO and according to the police it is very suspicious and it could be drugs case or fight between the culprits.
> 
> I want you to please look into this matter personally because police isn't doing fair investigation and our judicial system is quite week. I being the daughter of this country seeks your help. Please don't disappoint us me and my family needs your help. Please support us and justice needs to be served at its earliest.


We, People of PDF, Members and Administration extend our apologies towards the Saddening and sorrowful news, just checked “Justice For Abdullah” about the funeral news.

May Allah Give extreme Patience to you, Mom and the family members and May Allah Elevate your Brother to the highest Ranks in Jannah and Pardon his sins.

You came to this forum with hope, most of us are just normal People, exchanging views on forums, some might have been helpful, however, collectively, this issue was in hands of no one but Police, they can help the best, no one more.

Once again, We offer our condolences.

@The Eagle @waz @Socra @Mangus Ortus Novem @WebMaster @Dubious @SIPRA @Verve @jamahir @Trailer23 @Horus @HRK @aliyusuf

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dubious

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajeeoon

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jamahir

StormBreaker said:


> We, People of PDF, Members and Administration extend our apologies towards the Saddening and sorrowful news, just checked “Justice For Abdullah” about the funeral news.
> 
> May Allah Give extreme Patience to you, Mom and the family members and May Allah Elevate your Brother to the highest Ranks in Jannah and Pardon his sins.
> 
> You came to this forum with hope, most of us are just normal People, exchanging views on forums, some might have been helpful, however, collectively, this issue was in hands of no one but Police, they can help the best, no one more.
> 
> Once again, We offer our condolences.
> 
> @The Eagle @waz @Socra @Mangus Ortus Novem @WebMaster @Dubious @SIPRA @Verve @jamahir @Trailer23 @Horus @HRK @aliyusuf



@Leenah Maqbool ji, any update on the investigation ??



StormBreaker said:


> You came to this forum with hope, most of us are just normal People, exchanging views on forums, some might have been helpful, however, collectively, this issue was in hands of no one but Police, they can help the best, no one more.



I hope that in the near-future, PDF gains members who include professionals like lawyers.


----------



## Armchair

Leenah Maqbool said:


> Dear All,
> I am writing on the forum with high hopes because police is unable to serve justice because another rich kid took the life of common person. My brother named abdullah has been killed by his friend named Ammar S/o of Mian Naseer (owner of M/s Shahid Grinding Mills) 15 days ago. We lodge compliant in concerned police station (vide FIR#100/20) on 4th of February, 2020. Police didn't investigate our case as a police officer named Jawad Farooqi (TASI) is helping them to bribe police and forge evidences. We protest and blocked road after, which SP Investigation (Muslim Town, Lahore) contact us and we identify the culprit. Since, then no progress has been done and police is unable to find my brothers body. As he confesses he killed my brother and throw his brother in canal named Jamber Canal near Phool Nagar. I lodge compliant on citizen portal several times vide; 2536451 and 2542671 and on CM Punjab Compliant Cell vide; cmo325968 but we got no response.
> 
> You have no idea what my family is going through, it is devastating and it killing us all. We moved our case to CIA with the help of CCPO and according to the police it is very suspicious and it could be drugs case or fight between the culprits.
> 
> I want you to please look into this matter personally because police isn't doing fair investigation and our judicial system is quite week. I being the daughter of this country seeks your help. Please don't disappoint us me and my family needs your help. Please support us and justice needs to be served at its earliest.




Innalillahi wa innalillahi rajiun. I'm sorry for your loss. Hope all is well, may Allah make it easy for you. Go on twitter and tag IK and other PTI leaders. Sadly I lost touch but there are various PTI groups on Whatsapp as well. Petition persistently on twitter and someone will take note in'sha'Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

jamahir said:


> @Leenah Maqbool ji, any update on the investigation ??
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that in the near-future, PDF gains members who include professionals like lawyers.





Armchair said:


> Innalillahi wa innalillahi rajiun. I'm sorry for your loss. Hope all is well, may Allah make it easy for you. Go on twitter and tag IK and other PTI leaders. Sadly I lost touch but there are various PTI groups on Whatsapp as well. Petition persistently on twitter and someone will take note in'sha'Allah.



If anyone wants to know update, Just visit 

https://www.facebook.com/JusticeForAbdullah/

Quoting the post directly :


“ _Abdullah’s Namaz-e-Janazah

Today after 39 days found his dead body & we are looking forward to you attending his Namaz-e-Janazah. Please bring your family & friends with you.

Today , Time: 07:30pm
Abu Huraira Masjid, Karim Block, Allama Iqbal Town, LAHORE.

It's been 39 days since Abdullah died & murders (Mian Ammar & Others) were hiding his dead body. We are now looking forward you to attending his last prayers, so Allah has mercy on him in his last journey.

To get a location or any inquiry
Contact: Malik Hasseb
#JusticeforAbdullah _“

Such a sad story, What a Sorrow on the affected family, we can only imagine...





jamahir said:


> @Leenah Maqbool ji, any update on the investigation ??
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that in the near-future, PDF gains members who include professionals like lawyers.


Bro, Gaining such members is probably nothing new, What matters is not PDF, but some really important Cell online, to help people in various issues. People with influence, power, Information can help those innocents stuck in peril/problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Inshallah you will get justice. And we admire your courage and presence of mind even in such tragedy to bring the issue here. You are pk defence family. 
I also request a a member of this forum that we should take this issue as our first objective to making this forum worthwhile for our people and pk defence family. 
We should raise money so she can get the best lawyer and justice can be given where it's due. 
And have this Jawaed Farooqi police guy investigated. It can be any of us in same situation tomorrow or day after. Better start this as first goal. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

StormBreaker said:


> If anyone wants to know update, Just visit
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JusticeForAbdullah/
> 
> Quoting the post directly :
> 
> 
> “ _Abdullah’s Namaz-e-Janazah
> 
> Today after 39 days found his dead body & we are looking forward to you attending his Namaz-e-Janazah. Please bring your family & friends with you.
> 
> Today , Time: 07:30pm
> Abu Huraira Masjid, Karim Block, Allama Iqbal Town, LAHORE.
> 
> It's been 39 days since Abdullah died & murders (Mian Ammar & Others) were hiding his dead body. We are now looking forward you to attending his last prayers, so Allah has mercy on him in his last journey.
> 
> To get a location or any inquiry
> Contact: Malik Hasseb
> #JusticeforAbdullah _“
> 
> Such a sad story, What a Sorrow on the affected family, we can only imagine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, Gaining such members is probably nothing new, What matters is not PDF, but some really important Cell online, to help people in various issues. People with influence, power, Information can help those innocents stuck in peril/problems.


 Influence and power is not needed if government institutions simply *do* their job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

WebMaster said:


> Influence and power is not needed if government institutions simply *do* their job.


Exactly, hence the wrong use of power even if for Good that is..
“Mere papa brigadier hain”
“Mera chacha Chairman Fbr hai”
“Mein flan hon”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Leenah Maqbool said:


> Dear All,
> I am writing on the forum with high hopes because police is unable to serve justice because another rich kid took the life of common person. My brother named abdullah has been killed by his friend named Ammar S/o of Mian Naseer (owner of M/s Shahid Grinding Mills) 15 days ago. We lodge compliant in concerned police station (vide FIR#100/20) on 4th of February, 2020. Police didn't investigate our case as a police officer named Jawad Farooqi (TASI) is helping them to bribe police and forge evidences. We protest and blocked road after, which SP Investigation (Muslim Town, Lahore) contact us and we identify the culprit. Since, then no progress has been done and police is unable to find my brothers body. As he confesses he killed my brother and throw his brother in canal named Jamber Canal near Phool Nagar. I lodge compliant on citizen portal several times vide; 2536451 and 2542671 and on CM Punjab Compliant Cell vide; cmo325968 but we got no response.
> 
> You have no idea what my family is going through, it is devastating and it killing us all. We moved our case to CIA with the help of CCPO and according to the police it is very suspicious and it could be drugs case or fight between the culprits.
> 
> I want you to please look into this matter personally because police isn't doing fair investigation and our judicial system is quite week. I being the daughter of this country seeks your help. Please don't disappoint us me and my family needs your help. Please support us and justice needs to be served at its earliest.


The important thing to do is to Hire a lawyer. Then start writing applications to IG Punjab Police, Governor Punjab, CM Punjab, DG Rangers, Corps Comd Lahore 4 Corps, Chief of Army. Remember pen is mightier than the sword. Instead of blocking roads, make inroads into Government departments and follow up everyday. Show presence and show of force by convening at the Police station as a crowd but do it peacefully. If your relatives or friends know any journalist, then get this report in news and also TV. Make a video of petition or evidence, if you can and upload it on social media and send it to different news channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## s@@d

WebMaster said:


> Influence and power is not needed *if *government institutions simply *do* their job.


If......
none of our institutions are working their job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Leenah Maqbool said:


> Dear All,
> I am writing on the forum with high hopes because police is unable to serve justice because another rich kid took the life of common person. My brother named abdullah has been killed by his friend named Ammar S/o of Mian Naseer (owner of M/s Shahid Grinding Mills) 15 days ago. We lodge compliant in concerned police station (vide FIR#100/20) on 4th of February, 2020. Police didn't investigate our case as a police officer named Jawad Farooqi (TASI) is helping them to bribe police and forge evidences. We protest and blocked road after, which SP Investigation (Muslim Town, Lahore) contact us and we identify the culprit. Since, then no progress has been done and police is unable to find my brothers body. As he confesses he killed my brother and throw his brother in canal named Jamber Canal near Phool Nagar. I lodge compliant on citizen portal several times vide; 2536451 and 2542671 and on CM Punjab Compliant Cell vide; cmo325968 but we got no response.
> 
> You have no idea what my family is going through, it is devastating and it killing us all. We moved our case to CIA with the help of CCPO and according to the police it is very suspicious and it could be drugs case or fight between the culprits.
> 
> I want you to please look into this matter personally because police isn't doing fair investigation and our judicial system is quite week. I being the daughter of this country seeks your help. Please don't disappoint us me and my family needs your help. Please support us and justice needs to be served at its earliest.





My heartiest condolences 


May I suggest one thing

Make an account on pakistan citizens portal and launch an official complaint there

In my experience that's easiest way to get things in notice of higher authorities. Takes 5 minutes so worth a try

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Leenah Maqbool said:


> Dear All,
> I am writing on the forum with high hopes because police is unable to serve justice because another rich kid took the life of common person. My brother named abdullah has been killed by his friend named Ammar S/o of Mian Naseer (owner of M/s Shahid Grinding Mills) 15 days ago. We lodge compliant in concerned police station (vide FIR#100/20) on 4th of February, 2020. Police didn't investigate our case as a police officer named Jawad Farooqi (TASI) is helping them to bribe police and forge evidences. We protest and blocked road after, which SP Investigation (Muslim Town, Lahore) contact us and we identify the culprit. Since, then no progress has been done and police is unable to find my brothers body. As he confesses he killed my brother and throw his brother in canal named Jamber Canal near Phool Nagar. I lodge compliant on citizen portal several times vide; 2536451 and 2542671 and on CM Punjab Compliant Cell vide; cmo325968 but we got no response.
> 
> You have no idea what my family is going through, it is devastating and it killing us all. We moved our case to CIA with the help of CCPO and according to the police it is very suspicious and it could be drugs case or fight between the culprits.
> 
> I want you to please look into this matter personally because police isn't doing fair investigation and our judicial system is quite week. I being the daughter of this country seeks your help. Please don't disappoint us me and my family needs your help. Please support us and justice needs to be served at its earliest.



First of all my condolences for you and your family's loss...

I can arrange somebody to help you but you must answer few questions before that...

How comes you know that particular person is the killer?
If you know that person is the killer then you people must know the reason / s behind the killings...

What is the occupation of your brother and your father?

@RescueRanger have a look into this.

It seems drug related death or murder....

@Leenah Maqbool 
What post-mortem report says..

Can you upload...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Leenah Maqbool said:


> Dear All,
> I am writing on the forum with high hopes because police is unable to serve justice because another rich kid took the life of common person. My brother named abdullah has been killed by his friend named Ammar S/o of Mian Naseer (owner of M/s Shahid Grinding Mills) 15 days ago. We lodge compliant in concerned police station (vide FIR#100/20) on 4th of February, 2020. Police didn't investigate our case as a police officer named Jawad Farooqi (TASI) is helping them to bribe police and forge evidences. We protest and blocked road after, which SP Investigation (Muslim Town, Lahore) contact us and we identify the culprit. Since, then no progress has been done and police is unable to find my brothers body. As he confesses he killed my brother and throw his brother in canal named Jamber Canal near Phool Nagar. I lodge compliant on citizen portal several times vide; 2536451 and 2542671 and on CM Punjab Compliant Cell vide; cmo325968 but we got no response.
> 
> You have no idea what my family is going through, it is devastating and it killing us all. We moved our case to CIA with the help of CCPO and according to the police it is very suspicious and it could be drugs case or fight between the culprits.
> 
> I want you to please look into this matter personally because police isn't doing fair investigation and our judicial system is quite week. I being the daughter of this country seeks your help. Please don't disappoint us me and my family needs your help. Please support us and justice needs to be served at its earliest.



deepest condolences to your family


----------



## xyxmt

I strongly believe in taking law in your hand to get justice....if and only if you are 100% sure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alpha

xyxmt said:


> I strongly believe in taking law in your hand to get justice....if and only if you are 100% sure


Same here. Take the trash out yourself as our government and institutions are incompetent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Leenah Maqbool said:


> Dear All,
> I am writing on the forum with high hopes because police is unable to serve justice because another rich kid took the life of common person. My brother named abdullah has been killed by his friend named Ammar S/o of Mian Naseer (owner of M/s Shahid Grinding Mills) 15 days ago. We lodge compliant in concerned police station (vide FIR#100/20) on 4th of February, 2020. Police didn't investigate our case as a police officer named Jawad Farooqi (TASI) is helping them to bribe police and forge evidences. We protest and blocked road after, which SP Investigation (Muslim Town, Lahore) contact us and we identify the culprit. Since, then no progress has been done and police is unable to find my brothers body. As he confesses he killed my brother and throw his brother in canal named Jamber Canal near Phool Nagar. I lodge compliant on citizen portal several times vide; 2536451 and 2542671 and on CM Punjab Compliant Cell vide; cmo325968 but we got no response.
> 
> You have no idea what my family is going through, it is devastating and it killing us all. We moved our case to CIA with the help of CCPO and according to the police it is very suspicious and it could be drugs case or fight between the culprits.
> 
> I want you to please look into this matter personally because police isn't doing fair investigation and our judicial system is quite week. I being the daughter of this country seeks your help. Please don't disappoint us me and my family needs your help. Please support us and justice needs to be served at its earliest.



AoA, I am very sorry to hear about this, if you feel like speaking about it please can you drop me an email rwp.inbox@tutanota.com I don't make false promises, will try to help where I can InshaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## litman

arent we are living in riyasat e madina?
sorry about your loss brother but we are and have been living in so called riyasat e madina for past 70 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

Ina lila


----------



## AHMED85

My condolences: 


As you ostensibly show the entire reality. Then gov will help you with silent channels. 


Now first thing you need is patience, without you couldn't win. 

I don't know the actual reality but I hope secret agencies will deliver their best with the dilemma of law & order. 

You must get assistance from good lawyer.

I have just made a Dua for your family..

Rest On God, He will deliver which is best for your family. 

My entire experience is that God is final power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

